

Ask HN:What's one API that you wish existed which doesn't exist now? - anujkk

If as a hacker you had to make a wish for any one non-existing API, what would that be? What would it do and how will you use it?
======
adrianwaj
A way to obtain a summary of any article on the web. A browser plugin will
display it once on the page at top left, or else mousing over any link with an
adjacent dot or altered colour will pop it up too. I have an idea to build
such a site (and have given it much thought)... but no one's been able to pull
it off as yet.

------
veyron
unified ncurses - native app - html5 framework.

I have some UIs which I end up writing in ncurses and then have to go back and
rewrite as a native app or a web app. Ideally there'd be a way to write one
version, lets say in python, with widgets that are translated to html form
elements or windows/osx text boxes or ncurses text fields ...

